# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Ma rốc

## hangnt

*Sơ lược*

Vương quốc Ma Rốc nằm ở Tây Bắc châu Phi, có hai mặt giáp biển Địa Trung Hải và Đại Tây Dương, lại nằm trên eo biển Gibranta và là điểm ngắn nhất ngăn cách châu Âu với châu Phi nên Ma Rốc có một vị trí địa lý, chính trị quan trọng. Ma Rốc có biên giới quốc tế với Algérie về phía đông, đối diện với Tây Ban Nha khoảng 13km nhìn qua eo biển Gibraltar. Ngoài ra Ma Rốc còn có biên giới đất liền với hai thành phố tự trị của Tây Ban Nha là Ceuta và Melilla. Ma Rốc giáp Địa Trung Hải và Đại Tây Dương về phía bắc và đông và giáp Mauritania về phía nam.


Một khi bạn đã đặt chân đến nơi đây, bạn sẽ cảm thấy nơi này hoàn toàn khác với những nơi khác mà bạn từng biết. Những đám đông bước đi vội vã, những cuộc trò chuyên, tranh luận sôi nổi ở trên đường phố, không gian chuyển động không ngừng...tất cả điều đó cho thấy cuộc sống nơi đây khá bận rộn và lúc nào cũng nhộn nhịp, hối hả. Đến Ma Rốc, du khách có thể trải qua một tuần thư giãn ở những hòn đảo nhỏ đầy sang trọng ở Marrakesh, Fès hay Rabat, hoặc mua sắm ở những ngôi chợ rực rỡ màu sắc của Ma Rốc, hay thậm chí lái xe dạo chơi trên sa mạc...và còn nhiều địa điểm hấp dẫn khác chỉ nằm cách Châu Âu khoảng 3 giờ bay. Tất cả đang chờ đợi và mời gọi du khách đến đây tham quan và cùng khám phá.
*
Đi khi nào?*

Nằm trên bờ biển giáp với Đại Tây Dương và Địa Trung Hải, từ tháng 6 đến tháng 9 là những tháng tốt nhất để du khách đến thăm Ma Rốc. Vào thời gian này mặc dù hơi ẩm ướt nhưng thời tiết khá ấm áp, trời lại ít mưa và nhiệt độ cao nhất chỉ vào khoảng 20 độ C. Ở những vùng nằm sâu bên trong đất liền có mưa rải rác quanh năm và khá là nóng. Ở khu vực trung tâm từ tháng 3 đến tháng 6 và tháng 9 đến tháng 12 là những tháng có thời tiết dễ chịu nhất. Ở khu vực những ngọn núi cao, thời tiết lạnh hơn nhiều so với những nơi khác. Ở vài đỉnh núi cao còn phủ đầy tuyết từ tháng 11 cho đến tận tháng 6. 


Ở những bờ biển phía bắc, mặc dù vào mùa đông hơi lạnh và ướt nhưng bù lại thời tiết dễ chịu quanh năm. Chính vì thế mà nơi đây thu hút rất nhiều du khách đến viếng thăm. Những bãi biển ở phía nam phủ đầy sương mù trong những tháng mùa hè, đó là hiện tượng gây ra khi hơi nóng của sa mạc bốc lên gặp không khí lạnh của Đại Tây Dương thổi vào. Ở những vùng đất thấp, thời tiết mát mẻ hơn từ tháng 10 cho đến tháng 4, đó cũng chính là thời điểm mà du khách đến đây du lịch nhiều nhất. Thời tiết ấm và nóng suốt ngày, nhiệt độ ban ngày khoảng 30 độ C và trở nên mát lạnh khi chiều tối với nhiệt độ trung bình giảm còn khoảng 15 độ C. Vào mùa đông, nếu bạn muốn đi du lịch ở những vùng đồi núi thì tốt nhất nên đến đây từ tháng 12 đến tháng 3. Từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10 là thời điểm du khách đến nhiều và tuyết bắt đầu tan chảy. Từ giữa tháng 6 đến giữa tháng 9 là mùa cao điểm, bạn cần phải đặt trước phòng nếu không muốn qua đêm ở những nơi tồi tệ.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*

Ma Rốc có sân bay quốc tế nằm ở Casablanca, Tangier và Agadir và kết nối với Châu Âu, Châu Phi và vùng Trung Đông. Vì thế nếu muốn đến Ma Rốc, du khách phải đi máy bay quá cảnh sang các nước như Mỹ, Tây Ban Nha...rồi mới có chuyến bay trực tiếp đến nước này. Ngoài ra nếu ở Tây Ban Nha, du khách còn có thể đi phà từ Algericas đến Tangier và Ceuta ở Ma Rốc. 


Từ Việt Nam, du khách có thể đi máy bay của hãng Thai Airway hay Pacific Airlines để tới Ma Rốc. Bạn sẽ phải quá cảnh sang Bangkok, Paris rồi mới tới sân bay Rabat của Ma Rốc. Bạn sẽ mất khoảng 33 – 36 tiếng mới tới nơi.
Việc đi lại ở Ma Rốc không phải là chuyện khó khăn gì. Nếu như quỹ thời gian của bạn hạn hẹp và kinh phí của bạn dư giả một chút thì có thể đón những chuyến bay nội địa để đi lại giữa các vùng của Ma Rốc. Văn phòng quốc gia Des Chemins De Fe có hệ thống xe buýt và xe điện ngầm lớn ở Châu Phi, kết nối hầu hết các trung tâm lớn. Xe lửa thì khá tiện lợn, chạy nhanh và là sự lựa chọn tốt hơn là xe buýt. Nếu bạn muốn đi du hành suốt đêm thì hãy chọn xe có giường nằm vố có rất nhiều ở Ma Rốc. Nếu như bạn bị lở chuyến xe lửa thì có thể chọn xe buýt thay thế bởi hệ thống xe buýt ở đây rất lớn và có mặt ở khắp nơi. Bên cạnh đó bạn còn có thể đón taxi để đi lại. Tuy nhiên giá cả lại mắc hơn so với xe buýt. 


Đến Ma Rốc bạn đừng ngạc nhiên khi thấy xe ngựa chạy trên đường nhé. Bên cạnh đó bạn sẽ còn bắt gặp nhiều chiếc xe Mercedes cổ chạy trên đường cao tốc hay tụ tập ở gần trạm xe buýt. Bạn có thể thuê xe hơi để tự mình lái xe đi tham quan khắp nơi. Tuy nhiên giá tiền thuê xe không hề rẻ, bạn nên thỏa thuận giá cả trước khi quyết định thuê xe. Bạn sẽ dễ dàng tìm thấy các trạm xăng ở khắp nơi. Tuy cảnh sát giao thông thường đứng kiểm soát ở trên những tuyến đường chính nhưng hiếm khi hỏi thăm những vị khách du lịch nước ngoài. 

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## hangnt

*Đi những đâu?*

Fès, Marrakech, Keknes và Rabat là những địa điểm mà du khách ghé thăm nhiều nhất. Mỗi nơi đã từng là thủ đô của Ma Rốc trong một khoảng thời gian suốt quá trình lịch sử của đất nước này.

Đến du lịch ở Ma Rốc, trước hết du khách phải ghé thăm thành phố Rabat. Thành phố này là thủ đô hiện tại của Ma Rốc, được tìm thấy từ thế kỷ 12. Nơi đây có nhiều hoa và cây cối cùng với vô số cánh cổng hoành tráng, trong đó phải nhắc đến cổng Ambassador và cổng Oudaias Kasbah.


Nơi đây có nhiều khách sạn lớn và vô số quán cà phê vỉa hè. Ở đây rừng Mamora và nhiều bãi biển khác là những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn, vào mùa hè du khách đến đây vui chơi rất nhiều. Bên cạnh đó còn có nhiều điểm hấp dẫn khác như ngọn tháp Hồi giáo rộng lớn vốn được xây từ thế kỷ 12 để làm nhà thờ cho tín đồ Hồi giáo nhưng tới nay vẫn còn dang dở. Ngoài ra du khách còn có thể đi viếng lăng mộ của Mohammed V, bạn sẽ thấy đó quả thật là một công trình kiến trúc truyền thống nổi bật của người dân xứ Ma Rốc.


Hay bạn có thể viếng thăm quảng trường Royal, Chellah và tham quan đài kỉ niệm nguy nga, những khu vườn làm say cả lòng người, hay khám phá thành cổ Roma, bảo tàng khảo cổ học, bảo tàng trưng bày hàng thủ công và quán cà phê cổ Moorish. Nơi đây còn có bức tường đầy lỗ châu mai bao quanh khu phố cỗ và một phần của thành phố mới được xây dựng từ giữa thế kỳ thứ 12. Và bạn cũng đừng bỏ qua việc ghé thăm Salé, thành phố song sinh của Rabat nằm ở bờ sông và được cho rằng đã được tìm thấy từ thế kỷ thứ 11.

Từng là thủ đô của Ma Rốc, Meknes được bảo vệ bởi bức tường châu mai dài đến 25 km, và những ngọn tháp, pháo đài ở xung quanh.


Thành phố này cho thấy sức mạnh và tài năng xây dưng của vua Moulay Ismail từng trị vì đất trước trong 55 năm và sống cùng thời với vua Louis XIV. Đến thành phố này du khách có thể nghỉ chân ở hai resort Michlifen và Djebel Habri. Thành phố này thu hút rất nhiều du khách đến thăm vì có một ngôi chợ và thị trấn cổ được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới. Vì thế đến tham quan Meknes bạn không nên bỏ qua 2 địa điểm này đấy nhé.

Nằm cách Meknes khoảng 30km là thành cổ Roma ở Volubilis cũng được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thể giới. Nơi đây được khai quật và cho là có từ thế kỷ thứ 3. Du khách sẽ phải trả một ít tiền để vào tham quan. Ngoài ra bạn còn có thể tham quan Viện bảo tàng khảo cổ học ở nơi đây.


Bên cạnh 2 địa điểm trên, Fès là nơi ấn tượng nhất và cổ xưa nhất. Được xây dựng từ thế kỷ thứ 8, nơi này có lịch sử lâu đời và ẩn chứa nhiều bí ẩn hơn bất kỳ nơi nào khác ở Ma Rốc. Fès bao gồm 2 thành phố El Bali và Jadid.


Đến đây, du khách có thể ghé thăm quảng trường Nejjarine, nhà thời Hồi giáo Er Rsif và Andalous, quảng trường Royal hay trường đại học Kasbah – vốn có trước cả đại học Oxford nổi tiếng. Bảo tàng Dar Bath cũng đáng để cho du khách đến tham quan. Khu phố cổ Fès El Bali vẫn còn ẩn chứa nhiều điều kỳ diệu và không khí sôi nổi của thời xưa, xung quanh đó là 2 thánh đường Hồi giáo nổi tiếng Al-Qarawiyin và Al-Andalus. Nơi đây giống như là một mê cung khổng lồ với những con đường chằn chịt và nhiều ngôi chợ bao bọc xung quanh. Nếu như không cẩn thận thì bạn có thể bị lạc một cách dễ dàng. Tốt nhất đến nơi đây bạn nên thuê một người hướng dẫn viên địa phương để có thể yên tâm đi tham quan và khám phá thành phố này.


Ngôi chợ ở Fès El Bali là một trong những ngôi chợ lớn nhất trên thế giới và cũng được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới. Ở đây, bạn có thể mua bất kỳ thứ gì từ những tấm thảm dệt bằng tay cho đến những tấm thảm dày trải sàn, những tác phẩm nghệ thuật bằng kim loại được làm hết sức công phu.

Đã đi tham quan 3 địa điểm trên thì du khách không thể bỏ qua Marrakech nổi tiếng. Marrakech chia làm 2 khu, khu phố cổ bên trong tường thành này, và khu phố Tây nhà cửa theo kiểu mới.


Được tìm thấy vào năm 1062, Marrakech từng là thủ độ một thời của đế quốc thống trị từ Toledo cho đến Senegal. Khu vườn của thành phố được cung cấp nước tưới tiêu từ con kênh chảy ngầm ở dưới lòng đất từ thế kỷ thứ 11 cho đến nay. Khu Djemaa El-Fna có nghĩa là “nơi của cái chết” lại trở nên sống động hơn bao giờ hết trời tối. Du khách sẽ bắt gặp nhiều vũ công, thấy bói, những nhạc công, những nhà xiếc rắn đang cùng biểu diễn ở nơi này. Du khách đến đây còn có thể đi tham quan nhà thờ Hồi giáo Koutoubia có từ thế kỷ thứ 12 cao ngang ngửa với tháp Nôtre.

Hay bạn có thể đi tham quan khu Ben Youssef Medersa trải đầy những món đồ được chạm trổ tinh xảo, đá cẩm thạch và đồ gồ được tạc thành nhiều hình dáng khác nhau. Đó là khu vực thần học lớn nhất ở Mahgreb và là công trình kiến trúc lớn được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới. 


Những điểm tham quan thú vị khác ở Marrakech mà du khách có thể ghé thăm đó là quảng trường Bahia lộng lẫy, nhà mộ Saadian xinh đẹp nhắc đến một thời cầm quyền của triều đại Saadian, Viện bảo tàng Dar Sisaid, khu vườn Aquedal và ngôi chợ lạc đà nổi tiếng.

Nếu thích dạo chơi ở biển thì du khách có thể đến bờ biển Mediterranean nằm giữa vùng Tangier và Nador. Nơi đây có nhiều nhánh sông nhỏ, nhiều vùng vịnh và nhiều vách đá nhô ra ngoài biển. Du khách sẽ có thể bơi lội thỏa thích, chèo thuyền trên biển hay câu cá. Al oceima, Mdiq, Taifor và Smir-Restinga là những resort mới có đầy đủ tiện nghi từ những khách sạn sang trọng cho đến khu nhà gỗ một tầng. Bờ biển Đại Tây Dương có bờ cát mịn trải dài chắc chắn sẽ khiến du khách thích thú khi đến đây vui chơi và thư giãn.
*
Mua sắm, giá cả*

Nếu bạn muốn đi du lịch ở Ma Rốc một cách thoải mái thì nên tính toán sẽ chi ra từ 80$ đến 120$ cho chi phí sinh hoạt trong một ngày. Những du khách có kinh phí eo hẹp có thể cắm trại hay trọ ở những khách sạn nhỏ, bạn sẽ có thể tiết kiệm khi chỉ mất 40$ cho một ngày. Bạn có thể lựa chọn nhiều phương tiện để đi dạo chơi xung quanh và giá cả cũng khá rẻ. Mặc dù có thể không an toàn ở vào nơi nhưng một trong những phương tiện rẻ nhất đó chính là đi xe đạp.


Nếu du khách muốn đổi tiền thì có thể đổi ở hệ thống ngân hàng có mặt khắp nơi ở Ma Rốc. Nhìn chung, quá trình giao dịch nhanh, tỉ giá có sự chênh lệch giữa các ngân hàng. Có lẽ ngân hàng tốt nhất ở Ma Rốc đó là Banque Marocaine Du Commerce Extérieur (BMCE). Nếu bạn thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng thì sẽ phải trả phí là 1,5%.

Ở những quán ăn sang trọng, việc thưởng tiền boa là điều cần thiết và thường từ 10 – 15%. Đơn vị tiền tệ ở Ma Rốc là đồng Dirham. Kí hiệu là DH. 1 Dh = 1946 VNĐ

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## Mituot

Kiến trúc Ma rốc nhìn có nét giông Ấn Độ ^^

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn không hấp dẫn cho lắm ^^

----------


## Chimera

Đúng là định đi đâu nên tìm hiểu kỹ văn hóa nước đó ^^
tránh những rắc rối
Maroc cũng có nhiều nét độc đáo ghê

----------

